
Show HN: CanaryClip: A new way to share Minecraft Builds Online - 1bertlol
http://canaryclip.com/
======
1bertlol
Hi HN,

This has been a project I've been working off and on the last few years. I've
gotten the plugin and some of the website done in the past, but there wasn't a
good way to visualize Minecraft builds for the internet until Chunky Renderer
([http://chunky.llbit.se/](http://chunky.llbit.se/)). Once I discovered
Chunky, I was able to make huge progress on my project, and just recently got
it to a point I think people can use it.

I would love some advice about how to spread the news about my website. It's
been a challenge on how to spread the word to Minecraft admins, and I think I
built something they would really enjoy. If you would like to try it on your
server, let me know if you would like some help!

Thanks! \- Adam

Here's a quick overview of the site:

CanaryClip is a Minecraft mod built on top of WorldEdit. It allows you to
upload and download builds to/from CanaryClip.com without leaving Minecraft.

Did you build something amazing in Minecraft? Share it on CanaryClip!

CanaryClip is a new way to share your Minecraft builds online. Your friends
will be able to see everything about your build including:

* Automatically rendered images * Your Build’s dimensions * Minecraft blocks used in the build * How many people viewed, favorited, and downloaded your build * The Minecraft server was the build uploaded from

In addition to all this, every build is automatically given a download short
code where other people can easily download the build to any Minecraft server
running CanaryClip.

If you’ve ever used WorldEdit, you’ll be uploading your builds in no time!

To Upload your build:

1\. Build something amazing! 2\. Select your build using WorldEdit (`//wand`)
3\. Use `//copy` to copy the blocks to your clipboard 4\. Use `//can up` to
upload the build to CanaryClip (You will be given a shortcode after uploading
your build. The build will be immediately available for others to download,
but may take a few minutes to show up on the website while the build is
rendered)

To Download a build:

1\. Find something awesome from CanaryClip, such as
[http://canaryclip.com/builds/bRjMZDy](http://canaryclip.com/builds/bRjMZDy)
2\. Use the command `//can down bRjMZDy` to download to your clipboard 3\. Use
`//paste` to paste into the Minecraft world

You can also follow CanaryClip on Twitter @CanaryClip
([https://twitter.com/canaryclip](https://twitter.com/canaryclip)).

 __IMPORTANT __The CanaryClip mod will not work on your server unless you
register your server with CanaryClip. Add CanaryClip To Your Minecraft Server

